# Stomach reacts to sound and makes popping noise



## midi (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello!I just registered to this forum to share my problem with stomach, because I haven't found anything similar from the Internet. I am 26 years old male, I live alone, work/study a lot, exercise a lot, do not smoke, and do not consume much alcohol.I have been struggling with this problem for years but only recent years started to really actively find help. I think the symptoms started when I was about 18 but I didn't realize it until about five years ago. This may seem like a small problem, but it isn't. It is driving me nuts. I visited doctor last time in the summer and she thought I have IBS, and that is causing the gas and sound. Previously I have been in blood test and I didn't have lactose intolerance. I'd like to know if anyone has experienced anything related. My problems consist of two parts:1) My stomach makes noises (created by gas)2) My stomach reacts to all senses but most importantly SOUNDI live in a block of flats and the sound coming from me is really freaking my neighbors out. (I have moved five times during last 8 years.) Every time I hear something trough the wall my stomach reacts to it by making a sound (I feel it too). Any sound if sufficient for this, it doesn't have to be anything that for example scares me. E.g. now when it is silent I click my mouse my and stomach reacts to it. It almost feels like my stomach was imitating everything I hear. Short sound - short pop, longer sound - multiple pops joined together (rumble).The gurgling, growling, etc. has disappeared mostly after I stopped drinking coffee and other caffeinated products. When I had it the sound was very loud. Clearly louder than normal talking voice. I'm happy I don't have any pain, but I'd say this mental torment can be relatively as bad, and it has a huge negative effect in my life. I currently stay quite much in my parent's house. Hopefully I can move to my own house some day. That's the only dream that makes my life worth living right now.Any comments and questions are very welcome. I am feeling VERY distressed.


----------

